# Muzzleloader Season- All firearms?



## Outdoorsman1997 (Jan 5, 2014)

Does this mean that in any DMU a rifle can be used during muzzleloading season if above the legal latitude line? Or am I misunderstanding this?


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Outdoorsman1997 said:


> View attachment 578145
> Does this mean that in any DMU a rifle can be used during muzzleloading season if above the legal latitude line? Or am I misunderstanding this?


Where is the link to this thing you posted?


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

*Natural Resources Commission approves 2020 deer hunting regulations*

*Zone 3 is open to all legal firearms, including the full counties of Oceana, Newaygo, Mecosta, Isabella, Midland, and Bay.*

https://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,4570,7-350-79137_79770_79780-534366--,00.html


----------

